# ******   SELFIES with CHICKS wearing Clothes   *****



## charley (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2016)

Lol at the tranny lower left!


----------



## charley (Jun 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol at the tranny lower left!




.... WTF are you talking about ?!?!?      ain't no trannies there..      ..


----------



## Watson (Jun 13, 2016)

charley said:


> .... WTF are you talking about ?!?!?      ain't no trannies there..      ..



Captn has his lube, glove and a box of tissues....you gave him no tranny sugar bro....he might implode this site!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2016)

charley said:


> .... WTF are you talking about ?!?!?      ain't no trannies there..      ..



Don't ruin the surprise Charles


----------



## Dannie (Jun 15, 2016)

Eww,  clothes.  What sort of gay shit is that? 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## 19BigMike77 (Jun 30, 2016)

Unbelievably high quality females here. Good lord!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2016)

Lot of plastic and silicone in this thread fo sho.

Their fathers must be so proud.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2016)

XYZ said:


> Lot of plastic and silicone in this thread fo sho.
> 
> Their fathers must be so proud.




........   i can't see much plastic , maybe in some of their personalities ...  [a little plastic never hurt no one]


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## solidassears (Aug 10, 2016)

So nice this deserves a bump


----------



## charley (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

Charley my brother, you always have and always will be a legend of booty and all around top bloke.........


----------



## charley (Sep 21, 2016)

..  thx Bro, here in philly , I am a 'legend in my own behind'.....    as every woman in my life enjoys informing me.....   lol


----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 3, 2017)

Little bit of something for everyone


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

very nice


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2017)

bump, praise allah


----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Guillotine (May 16, 2017)

Hot ass babes


----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 18, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Patrickt (Sep 5, 2017)

I drive for lyft and uber. I pick up chicks let this every day. Most are Russian hookers or quote and quote models, searching for rich dicks to suck. At first, I was star struck, then it dawned on me, their just chicks. Some rude,  some cool. But , old age is knocking on their door. Use the beauty, while it's still their. Haha

Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## botamico (Sep 11, 2017)

Good looking babes.


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 11, 2017)

charley said:


>


If that chick on the bottom new what I was thinking I'm sure her facial expression would be different lol

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## charley (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2017)

I think this is a pretty cute selfie.


----------



## solidassears (Oct 16, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I think this is a pretty cute selfie.



Sure is!


----------

